# Harness training!!



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

I put both the girls in a harness today, just to see what they'd do. I haven't got them their own harnesses yet coz they're still a bit small and still growing, so tried them in the rat harness.

Halo doesn't seem to mind being on a leash and just wants to get from a to b as fast as possible.
























Fable is a bit of a spaz with the harness and it took her awhile to start walking rather then just wriggling on the floor like a maggot. I will defo need a smaller harness for her as she can get out of that one if she really wants to.

















Oh, and they have a bran new toy








they just jump in and go crazy.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

awkt how cute  

I tried Apolo and Calypso on the harnessess yesterday. Calypso doesn't mind the harness atall. She walks just fine on it, but I think her eye sight is pretty bad so maybe its a bit comforting for her, when shes loose by her self, she just kind of sticks close to you, or stays in the same spot.

Apolo on the other hand  he went mad, rolling around and running around the garden like a mad man 

I have to say the best harnessess I've got are the leather H harnessess. They can't really squirm out them. 
Have you ever been on ferret couture? great harnessess on there, but just a bit pricey. Pandoras harness came from there and is specifically sized for the petite ferrets  And Pandoras petite harness fits little Calypso.


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

shezzy said:


> awkt how cute
> 
> Have you ever been on ferret couture? great harnessess on there, but just a bit pricey. Pandoras harness came from there and is specifically sized for the petite ferrets  And Pandoras petite harness fits little Calypso.


I have thought of getting harnesses from ferret couture for the two of them, I mean I don't mind paying a little more and I've bought a few of the products from the site already.
The only problem with the harnesses we've got is that although they say 'suitable for ferrets' I think they mean medium sized ferrets. they are just too big for my lot.
Will definitely be going for the petite option like you did with Pandora, their mother (Shakira I think) was a very slinky jill and Halo seems to be the same. I don't want them escaping when out and about.

Also, what do you think of the travel bags they do? I think they're really cute, but would a ferret realistically enjoy riding round in a bag? Or would it be for very laid back ferrets only? I already know there's no chance of getting them into the ferret clothing they sell on there:smilewinkgrin:.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Jekkarat005 said:


> I have thought of getting harnesses from ferret couture for the two of them, I mean I don't mind paying a little more and I've bought a few of the products from the site already.
> The only problem with the harnesses we've got is that although they say 'suitable for ferrets' I think they mean medium sized ferrets. they are just too big for my lot.
> Will definitely be going for the petite option like you did with Pandora, their mother (Shakira I think) was a very slinky jill and Halo seems to be the same. I don't want them escaping when out and about.
> 
> Also, what do you think of the travel bags they do? I think they're really cute, but would a ferret realistically enjoy riding round in a bag? Or would it be for very laid back ferrets only? I already know there's no chance of getting them into the ferret clothing they sell on there:smilewinkgrin:.


Yeah I used the X shaped ones on Diego and Zeus when they were younger, Zeus was fine since he's the bigger of the two, but Diego could squirm out of them so I had to keep a sharp eye on him when out. Pus with the leathery ones you can peirce extra holes in them.

I love the little travel bags  Don't own one (with 6 ferrets, 2 cat boxes is more feasible than 3 ferret bags) Although, I might invest in one for if I ever need to take one of them out. I'm not sure if it would matter if they were chilled out or not because their harness clips into the bag, keeping them secure. And it looks comfy, dark and secure for them, with the option to pop their wee head out  Maybe get them more used to having the harness on first.

Aww I had two little t-shirts from there that a friend gave me (again when zeus and deigo were little) and they just squirmed out them lol  They did look cute though, theres a pic in my albums somewhere with Diego wearing one after a bath. Only had it on long enough to take the picture lol

I'm tempted to buy some but I don't think they'd keep them on, plus I'd be scared they'd overheat or something . Did you know you get hats for them  poor little guys haha


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

shezzy said:


> Yeah I used the X shaped ones on Diego and Zeus when they were younger, Zeus was fine since he's the bigger of the two, but Diego could squirm out of them so I had to keep a sharp eye on him when out. Pus with the leathery ones you can peirce extra holes in them.
> 
> I love the little travel bags  Don't own one (with 6 ferrets, 2 cat boxes is more feasible than 3 ferret bags) Although, I might invest in one for if I ever need to take one of them out. I'm not sure if it would matter if they were chilled out or not because their harness clips into the bag, keeping them secure. And it looks comfy, dark and secure for them, with the option to pop their wee head out  Maybe get them more used to having the harness on first.
> 
> ...


Ooops, I haven't checked this thread in ages. you have a point about piercing more holes in the leather type (and probably the nylon ones from FC as well), would be waaay easier to adjust it that way.

Will defo be considering a travel bag for them, I have a large cat carrier as it is but it's heavy and difficult to carry (plus the animals in it just slide from side to side). Maybe they'd let me bring them into [email protected] when I go to buy more toys or dog food (for my dogs).

Yeah there's no way a t-shirt or hat would stay on them for longer then a second, although I think it's a good idea to get a little coat for them so they can play in the snow when it gets cold (fingers crossed there will be snow here this year).


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Jekkarat005 said:


> Ooops, I haven't checked this thread in ages. you have a point about piercing more holes in the leather type (and probably the nylon ones from FC as well), would be waaay easier to adjust it that way.
> 
> Will defo be considering a travel bag for them, I have a large cat carrier as it is but it's heavy and difficult to carry (plus the animals in it just slide from side to side). Maybe they'd let me bring them into [email protected] when I go to buy more toys or dog food (for my dogs).
> 
> Yeah there's no way a t-shirt or hat would stay on them for longer then a second, although I think it's a good idea to get a little coat for them so they can play in the snow when it gets cold (fingers crossed there will be snow here this year).


Lol. The cat boxes are a bit awkward. I'm hoping it snows too so they can all have a play in it.


----------

